# Tackling Up for SWR



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so I'm coming along to South West Rocks. I'm hoping to catch something big, fast and powerful (without nasty teeth).

My current 'heavy' gear is a 10-20kg 5'6" boat rod and Shimano Baitrunner spooled with 300m of 30lb braid, which I'm hoping will be OK. I also have a 8-10kg 7' Shimano Xcel Weapon Rod which I run a 4000 series Shimano Reel on (approx 200metres of 20lb braid) but I'm really not sure whether this is going to be up to the task, so I'm trying to get an idea of what everyone else is taking along for the big beasties..

I have an overhead reel (cheap and nasty) so I'm really not keen to take that, and I prefer eggbeater style reels as opposed to overheads. But I understand that a lot of you will be using overheads with huge line capacity (Shimano TLD20's etc) so am wondering whether to get myself one, simply for the line capacity alone. I'll probably only run 2 rods at a time out on the big blue, with one being the baitrunner/boat rod combo (live baiting/trolling lures) and one other for trolling / jigging / livebaiting.

So, for those of you who intend on catching bigguns at SWR (or you Northern NSW/ Southern QLD boys that catch Cobia/Tuna/Mackeral etc) what do you recommend? How much line capacity is REALLY needed? What reels work for you?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

What size baitrunner Dave? 6500 or 4500? The 6500 has the same size drag and internals as the TSS4 and both these reels have caught plenty of big fast fish. I'm not going to SWR but would be suggesting a short powerful jig rod with a slow action. If you want a bigger spin reel up to the task maybe a Penn slammer 850 size or a Spheros 12 or 14000 (upgraded drags are available for about $40)

A cobia or similar will test you and your tackle to the limit, a rod with the lifting power to turn something directly below you may make or break the rod (and holiday)

Put 7kg of weight in a bucket and see how your 'heavy' rod handles it. If it breaks or goes to jelly on you now, you know you need to upgrade....

Cheers Dave


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Dave, was just thinking the same thing  . I figure that if you can get a fair bit of drag out of a reel and the rod is OK and you hook up something real big you will get dragged around and hence won't need as much line on the reel. I suspect that 300 metres of 30lb braid will be more than enough for this, couple that with a decent wind on leader and let the fun begin


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

In the deep I will be using Shimano BBE 15kg 6' with TLD 25 loaded with 100lb Whiplash (because it's thin and free), 
For jigging a Texalium 15-24kg 7' with Penn 545 overhead 6:1 loaded with 50lb multicolour stuff,
and may take the Shimano BBE 6'6 spin rod with Penn 560 liveliner (baitrunner) will upgrade to 30lb.

The new TLD 20 two speed looks like it would be a good buy, that's what I would get if I didn't already,... oh bugger here we go...$$$


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

My Baitrunner is the 4500 size, so i reckon it should be up to the task. I also reckon that 300m is plenty of string..

i realise that if i hook a Marlin that i dont stand a chance so hopefully I can cut the line off before the marlin takes all 300m of braid off my reel.

I also have an Okuma Baitrunner that is loaded with 50lb braid, but the drag isnt real flash on that reel and I reckon it would end badly if I did hook a fish of a lifetime. Might look into the spheros as I also need a reel for my beach rod.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

if you are an eggbeater man, i recommend the spheros. got mine for $250 with the upgraded drag. capable of stupid amounts of drag, in the vicinity of 10kg apparently (god knows i wouldnt lock her up that much).

a touch on the heavy side, but if you are trolling then it doesnt matter. very well made (almost convinces me to buy another shimano down the track, but im a daiwa man myself.)

also, bulletproof. very well made, and adaptable to my boat rod and my beach rod. versatility won out in the end.

enjoy the choices 8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

The blokes up here that consistantly catch big fish use like 50lb braid and 100lb leaders, 40lb mono 100lb leaders etc. They looked at my 30lb rigs with 60lb leaders and laughed saying it might last 10 minutes out there. They also have 300 - 600m spools.
After demolishing my 7kg rod out there I believe them so Ive upgraded to 15-25kg rods but yet to upgrade line from 30lb. I reckon down there its a good chance youll hook a decent fish so you want to be ready. I reckon 30lb as a minimum and look for a heavier setup again in case the 30 gets smoked. I cant comment on reels as I only use alveys ( which I find very reliable) but only just got a penn overhead TLD GTO levelwind that has 320m of 30lb rigged on it, and cant wait to test it out.Came with a 15-25kg rod $100 at mos. :lol:
Just another note when we are after big stuff the guns up here only have one rig at a time out, its just too full on to risk two rods going off at once.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

just got the tackleworld catalogue.... 8) In it theres the following

Penn Spinfisher 750SSm Reel $119
ShimanoTR2000LD Charter Special Overhead Reel $149 (or $189 with Rod)
Shimano TLD15 Overhead Reel and Rod combo $199
Shimano TD25 Game combo (rod and Reel) $249

I've heard good things about the Penn Spinfisher reel, and also about the Charter Special and TLD's. All of these seem like OK options for big fishies.

Can anyone compare the Penn Reel with the Shimano Spheros (Penn is about $100 cheaper)? Also, between the Charter Special and the TLD 15, which one's the best??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Davey i have the Spinfisher in the 850 size - its pretty solid - Ive opened it up its all brass in there and dead basic. I know for a fact that Craig McGill has caught small marlin on a Spinfisher........ - in style its close to your BR though .... maybe try an overhead for a change......... the overhead might be a little less versatile though..... chucking lures ??? (i know I'll cop stick though for saying that).


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I do know that the Penns these days are not made in the USA and some say are inferior to the old ones (mine) I cant say though for sure.....


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

One more point - and i could be wrong - maybe you dont need to tools yourselves up too much. kingfish madness has played a big part with some of us upgrading our gear - but maybe a 'normal' big fish will play a fair game - plus having the advantage of being towed and wearing the fish down you might be in with a chance ( much talk of heavy leaders and the like). If you are all up for a serious billfish or two I'm think contingency plans if and when ITS ON !!!!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Dave,et al....call Geoff at Raymond Terrace Freddy's...no I'm not his agent!..but even the top shelf stuff is cheeeeeeep 
braid! 1/2 price etc...sols ..rods...etc.[02]4987 6609
johnny


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll include my trusty'o Penn 850
she's handled heaps of Big Kingies for me in the past (stink boat days)
loaded with 20lb is all I'll need to be towed around the deep blue....fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> I do know that the Penns these days are not made in the USA and some say are inferior to the old ones (mine) I cant say though for sure.....


After a lot of research before buying my 560 liveliner, 650 SS, re working the 4300SS, the US forums seemed to explain that the old USA SS reels were still great, the first run of China stuff, SSM, SSG, was crap and the first liveliners were to weak. Since overhauling the China factory and transporting all their tooling and engineering over there, the new Slammer reels and liveliners (identifiable by current model stickers) are all much stronger with triple strength mainshafts etc as the interim made stuff was just bending on big fish.

I know I have said a lot of this before, but it reassures me so don't make fun of me OK. they are still older technology compared to Spheros, Stellas etc. But I am partial to that.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for those pearls of wisdom Dan - so when all is said and done are they still the DOGS BOLLO* ???!!!!


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wopfish said:


> Thanks for those pearls of wisdom Dan - so when all is said and done are they still the DOGS BOLLO* ???!!!!


Hell Yeah Woppie!!

An' they've got GOLD bits an' all!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Im with Breambo on the heavy gear and only troll one rod at a time. Two big cobia at once might rip your yak in two.  
I have 2 x TSS-4s I was going to leave at home. Everytime Ive whipped em out on a charter, etc I get a lecture how they wont stand up to big runs of huge fish. Too highly geared they say. So I always put them back in the bag and use them to slug cast from the beach for tailor, GTs, etc. You guys all seem happy to throw them at the big mummas. Im gonna bring them and give them a run.

Heres my checklist. Im bringing:
TLD25 with 250m 50lb mono + 300m 50lb braid. Came with 15-24kg 6'6" Shimano Sonic 25LD (for trolling for MoFo's)
Penn GT220 with 300m 30lb braid + 10-15kg 6' Penn Mariner (Troll backup and bait bottom bashing. Have caught lots big reefies and Cobia to 20kg on this. The reel is a bit tired so at $89 for rod reel and mono, Im gonna get another as backup)
TSS-4 with 30lb braid + Shimano SonicPro 701 Snapper Med 8-10kg (for slug casting at tuna)
TSS-4 with 20lb braid + Silstar 10' Crystal Powertip PC1002RSH (for slug casting from the beach if the surf too big)
Daiwa Certate 3500 with 20lb fireline + 7' Starlo Stick Squidgy Spin Heavy 4-8kg (Hopefully replace this with an S10) (for plastics bashing the botttom)
Shimao Slade 2500 with 8lb Crystal Fireline + Shimano BCF Sonic Pro 2-4kg (for the river if the weather really sucks)
8, 12, 20, 40, 60, 100lb leaders + steel impregnated braid (for macs)
Spare 300m spool of 30lb braid.
Crimps, Bait Needle and jigs, Rubber Bands, cable ties, Tuna Circles and 9\0 and 11\0 hooks (for live baiting)
Halco Laser Pros, Rapala Xraps, 130mm Squidgy Slick Baits, Squidgy Blue Water Livies JellyBaby, Halco Max (for trolling)
Squidgy 6" Flickbaits, Atomic 6" Jerk Minnows in Smoke Back Disco and Smelt (for snapper)
Variety of silver slugs from 10g to 60g (for boil casting)
3-5" River plastics and HBs
Crab Pots (any muddies down there?)
A 6" Alvey as backups backup.
The 'Spooled1 Cod Piece'
My video camera for when my new friends land a monster from the deep (and the look on the stinkboaters faces when we do!!)
Sense of humour and lotsa beer.
Sunshine and no wind from sunny qld.
My fish mojo for HOF records.
My brown boardies for when I see the big bities close up.
I think Im already having trouble sleeping.... Anyone else?


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Bloody hell you're set!! I better get cracking and stock up on gear.  Might have to borrow my brothers heavy spin outfit(15kg rod and penn spinfisher850 30lb braid). 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I might borrow it mate .........


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> It is on an ugly stick





wopfish said:


> I might borrow it mate


You might get it back as a 3 piece Michael.

I'm going to take what paulo's taking (when he's not looking).

But in case he's observant, TLD20 450m 15kg mono 10-15 kg Shimano BBE, Certate 2500R Custom 15lb braid Loomis GL2, BTR6500 300m 27kg braid, BTR4500 10kg braid, Daiwa Sol 2500 8lb braid, hypothetical Catalina 40lb braid with hypothetical stick (I could borrow yours Michael), big old handline to do my Old Man & The Sea impersonation.

Stupid quantities of leader, terminals, pre-tied rigs, bait jigs, boltcutters, 7 headtorches, first aid kit, 12v espresso machine, 17kg soft plastics, dojo peche hybrid destroyer (just like saying that), lureworld, pangalactic gargleblasters, gloves, glow sticks, squid jigs, bait tube, downrigger camera, gimbal mount, soldering iron, giant fish moulding materials, frozen marlin.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

sbd said:


> But in case he's observant, TLD20 450m 15kg mono 10-15 kg Shimano BBE, Certate 2500R Custom 15lb braid Loomis GL2, BTR6500 300m 27kg braid, BTR4500 10kg braid, Daiwa Sol 2500 8lb braid, hypothetical Catalina 40lb braid with hypothetical stick (I could borrow yours Michael), big old handline to do my Old Man & The Sea impersonation.
> 
> Stupid quantities of leader, terminals, pre-tied rigs, bait jigs, boltcutters, 7 headtorches, first aid kit, 12v espresso machine, 17kg soft plastics, dojo peche hybrid destroyer (just like saying that), lureworld, pangalactic gargleblasters, gloves, glow sticks, squid jigs, bait tube, downrigger camera, gimbal mount, soldering iron, giant fish moulding materials, frozen marlin.


Sounds reasonable enough.... :lol: :lol: (but then again, I paddle a Fish n Dive) 

Dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> 12v espresso machine


If you can manage enough heat and pressure on that thing I like a *strong* Soy flat white when I wake, Site #7

No sugar...

Do you have pastries?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Saw the daiwa catalina at the toy shop..waterproof everything...10 kilo drag...same guts as the $800 reels...mmMonster!
johnny


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

sbd said:


> I'm going to take what paulo's taking (when he's not looking).


Watching you like a hawk... if I can find my glasses before I leave. 8) 
But I thinks it'll be me eyeing off some of what youve got (specially Gatesy's Catalina)... we should talk.



sbd said:


> Stupid quantities of leader, terminals, pre-tied rigs, bait jigs, boltcutters, 7 headtorches, first aid kit, 12v espresso machine, 17kg soft plastics, dojo peche hybrid destroyer (just like saying that), lureworld, pangalactic gargleblasters, gloves, glow sticks, squid jigs, bait tube, downrigger camera, gimbal mount, soldering iron, giant fish moulding materials, frozen marlin.


Damn... someone with more toys than me. There's still time. 
Hopefully one of you southern lads can show me the finer art of squidding. Ive never tried before. What toys do I need and what about those ones with the flashy thing inside? Or are they just a gimick?


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Just something do think about.

I know that you can catch anything at SWR. But the main target is marlin/ cobes around the bait schools off the jail. So potentially you'll need heavy gear. The trade off is the pressure you'll be putting on yourself, especially in the sitting position. Most of your overhead rods come with a gimbal attachment at the base of the rod. So do you fight the fish with the base of the rod in your guts or under the arm. Personally I don't think you can fight 5Kg of drag under the arm for an extended time. So you'll have to put the base of the rod in your guts or in front of your crotch. In the guts you are best with a gimbal to keep the rod straight. And in front of your crotch, well don't let it slip. I suppose you can alternate between all 3 positions. Which is probably the best way to relieve pressure.

As always good luck to you all. Hope you all have blue belly disease and sore arms.

the sting


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

feel the sting said:


> Just something do think about.
> 
> I know that you can catch anything at SWR. But the main target is marlin/ cobes around the bait schools off the jail. So potentially you'll need heavy gear. The trade off is the pressure you'll be putting on yourself, especially in the sitting position. Most of your overhead rods come with a gimbal attachment at the base of the rod. So do you fight the fish with the base of the rod in your guts or under the arm. Personally I don't think you can fight 5Kg of drag under the arm for an extended time. So you'll have to put the base of the rod in your guts or in front of your crotch. In the guts you are best with a gimbal to keep the rod straight. And in front of your crotch, well don't let it slip. I suppose you can alternate between all 3 positions. Which is probably the best way to relieve pressure.
> 
> ...


Yes I have seen JT use the crotch option to good effect. I have also seen the photos of the result :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Crikeys Paulo.. My local tackle shop doesnt have that much stuff. So, as you'll be bringing the mobile tackle shop I might just buy all the essentials from you when I get there!!! PS I hope you take visa.

DG


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I ordered one of these BIG butt thingies, It's great, havn't needed it yet but sure I will up there.. I just sit it in my lap and slip it on when hooked up... only in practice so far!

http://www.bluewater.net.au/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1211


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Davey.. like my non kayak fishing mates say.. "All the gear and no idea". I need every bit of help I can get. I figure if at least I have the gear, thats one thing I cant blame. Besides.. Ive got a ute. Hhmmm... might have to hook the trailer on. We are now arriving on the Mon so have a full week there. Ive never been to SWR but I imagine tackle prices arent that competitive. Any locals in the know? My idea of a good holiday is from the moment you get there the the wheels on the car dont turn. Onlty the ones on the yak trolley. Actually, looking at the map its a drive into town. Or maybe a short ride on a pushy. Hey locals again... any point bringing a pushy?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> I ordered one of these BIG butt thingies, It's great, havn't needed it yet but sure I will up there.. I just sit it in my lap and slip it on when hooked up... only in practice so far!


Dan, looks good. Im just going with the 'Spooled1 Cod Piece'. My father always used a tennis ball with a X cut into it. Also easy on and off. I dont think he cud get a gimbal round his beer gut thinking back. Ive tried the rubber alvey gimbal thingy. It has a small profile and I just let it ride up till I needed it, but it was still a pain.
Havent made one yet but I reckon the cod piece will be the ducks nuts. At least it may save yours. And there's nothing like the feel of a freshly cut pool noodle close to your skin..... oooohhhh :shock:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Ahhh don't get too excited or carried away with the crotch option is my advice. Everything has a breaking point.... 

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just make sure you take your passports if you hook a Marlin or two !!!!!!!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Just make sure you take your passports if you hook a Marlin or two !!!!!!!


John's a kiwi, won't need one.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Will JT be wearing any special medical corstetry ?????


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I love this. I've fished at SWR for maybe 10yrs and probably seen 2 other kayak fishers in all that time. Now suddenly there is going to be a shit load of weaponry and mad keen fishers everywhere. There is a fairly comprehensive tackle shop in SWR if anyone runs out of gear. I always take my bike for something to do if the sea is too rough-nice mountain bike ride to the lighthouse and back around the hill tops. To ride into SWR there is a concrete bike track which takes 20 minutes.
There are mud crabs but thats a drive to the river of about 15 k. Because of the unpredictability of the seas I would suggest river fishing gear for those who must fish.
I use a Penn 8500 -it's been fine for marlin. I would think that 300m is the minimum line. I have a load of braid topped by between 50-100m of mono which I replace as needed. I always troll 2 baits but it does cause a lot of cursin when the same fish takes both or the lines cross or the hooked fish tangles up or.....

My regular problem at SWR is getting live bait. I would suggest you all have some plan to locate/burley/catch the little buggers. I have done fine with pilchards though. I buy a block late in the arvo and keep it fridged as cold as I can till the morning- a bit for burley and a bit for the yellowfin..


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

grant ashwell said:


> I love this


We love it too Grant, and you probably don't need to bring any beer this trip as everyone would be happy for you to sit down and drink theirs so they could pick your brain! Well I would!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

In the interests of further destabilising marital harmony, I spent a happy hour at Otto's this morning slobbering over a Catalina. Nice uncomplicated reel, waterproof gear case, no bail return and no antireverse. Presents me with some problems (besides the marital ones).

Will I go all out to save a few bucks and buy from Japan? I'll need a stick to put it on - I had a look at a Daiwa Monster Mesh, 5'8", rated to 9 kg drag, not sure of the ramifications of trying to import a rod - sounds too hard and prone to issues with baggage handlers. Then there's the matter of the line - had a look at some Jigman PE4 (IGFA rated at 50lb, actual break at 38lb average as measured by Otto). Otto will do me a downright sporting deal on all 3 bits (and I could walk out of the shop with it, all Australian warranteed, with brownie points at Otto's for future purchases). What to do?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dave depends on how much your saving really !!!! If your going top shelf all the way and are minted go to Ottos and DO IT !!!! If your not that minted and then you could buy OS (not the rod) and take the chance - who cares about your brownie points??? (they do) :lol: . Or you could go cheaper and get a Penn SS and and ugly stick (which would do the job).......

I think if the Catalina is up to what it says it is - then I dont think your going to be taking it back to the shops in a hurry with an internals fault..... so I would buy OS if I was saving more than 20%.....

Hey one more thing - and this isnt directed specifically at you - but a general putting it out there,,,,,,

So whats the plan(s) if and when you guys catch the Marlin/angry Cobia / or Monster Hoodlum !!!!! Are you guys going to buddy up and strap the fish in between two yaks and paddle back together..... I would be having a think about this - as i'm sure most of you have been....... just that being towed around on 100lb line with 12kg of drag and a 50kg fish probably requires a bit of planning on what to do with the buggers once boat side..... those Baja Boys from California would probably have some good tips etc......

Woppie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Dick, have you been happy with your Monster mesh?



wopfish said:


> So whats the plan(s) if and when you guys catch the Marlin/angry Cobia / or Monster Hoodlum


I'm going to take a machete, cut a big slot in the fish, drop my mirage drive in and pedal it home, towing the yak.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The MM snapped mate !!!!!! I'm getting a no questions asked replacement.......... I like the rod and its action as a jig stick..... you could chuck metal slices with it too.plus HBs.... or bait or live bait with it..... but like i said it broke on a rat and I was a bit dissapointed ( lucky the guy knows me well at the shop and he's best buddies with the Daiwa rep). I love the nitros.......... cant go past the warranty........ the Godzilla would be my choice but I wouldnt say its a jig rod - more of a popper - big placcies - or bait....... ($229 possibly still at Keemagh Baitntackle - Gary friendly guy). I'm taking the Nitros to the Maldives - test the warranty (or not) out on some GTs!!!

Whats the dates of the trip Dave ?????? Wifey might be OS - so might pop up....

Seems like you've totally sorted the big fish issue out then...... :shock:

Woppie


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> In the interests of further destabilising marital harmony, I spent a happy hour at Otto's this morning slobbering over a Catalina. Nice uncomplicated reel, waterproof gear case, no bail return and no antireverse. Presents me with some problems (besides the marital ones).
> 
> Will I go all out to save a few bucks and buy from Japan? I'll need a stick to put it on - I had a look at a Daiwa Monster Mesh, 5'8", rated to 9 kg drag, not sure of the ramifications of trying to import a rod - sounds too hard and prone to issues with baggage handlers. Then there's the matter of the line - had a look at some Jigman PE4 (IGFA rated at 50lb, actual break at 38lb average as measured by Otto). Otto will do me a downright sporting deal on all 3 bits (and I could walk out of the shop with it, all Australian warranteed, with brownie points at Otto's for future purchases). What to do?


Dave...be sure to check out the Rapala Braid Concepts rods rated at 8 to 15 kg and 20kg before you make a decision. They are supurb rods and beautifully finished. Strong as a good eastern-bloc sheila and enough whip to cast a plastic.

JT


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey JT

where have you seen them - Ive had a look and their like hens butt teeth to find in AUs...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Freddy's fishing world in Auburn very close to Anaconda has them Mr Woppie. I also think Otto's has them.

Interesting perpspective on the rod being under gunned Michael. All the reports I have read sort of say the opposite. Infact people seem to speak very very highly of them. The retail on a Rapala is about $290 bucks. What will a Monster Mesh set you back and who makes them?

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Retail on a monster mesh is $299. They're made by Daiwa.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey SBD I thought MMs were around 240...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Hey SBD I thought MMs were around 240...


I'm quoting the sticker price, not the street price Dick. Depending on which item you discount, Otto's "deal" is better again.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well, the deed is done. Said hypothetical Catalina is illusory no more, we'll have to see how it feels sitting on a Shimano Jigwrex. Spooled up with Jigman metered braid (PE4, but IGFA rated to break below 50lb, most likely at about 40lb) it looks the biz, can't wait to test it. I took it along to The Oaks today, but failed to hookup.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So did you get it OS or from Ottos ?????


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

wopfish said:


> So did you get it OS or from Ottos ?????


You'll have to be quick for future purchases, Otto is retiring early now.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> but failed to hookup


No, no Dave, you hooked me well and truly... Nice bit of kit.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Just putting in some last orders before we GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I'm taking some extra line/braid in case of spoolings, think I might take an extra 250m of 30lb and 50lb, and maybe 500m of 40lb mono.

Thoughts?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sounds good, but just watch out for your neighbours (site 6) as we may be bludging some off you if/when we get spooled too!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i've had a read through everyones gear lists and it looks great, i won't bother buying anything, you all seem to have it covered. Thanks
:lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What are the thoughts on livebaiting a bonito (preferably a small one), if other bait is hard to get these should still be plentiful but do you we have enough speed in a yak to keep them in line or do you just catch it, stick a bigger hook in it and through it back out, they don't head for the bottom anyway. 
Or would it be sharky time. With a couple of small cuts in it, it would bleed like SBD.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I think that small bonito are fine if slimies and yakkas are not available. They seem to go ok on the bridle but I have never had much luck in keeping them alive in my bait tube-I suspect that they just burn themselves out. If I have to use them, I unhook off the bait rod and immediately bridle up and let them swim off. They do get eaten by the sharks but then thats usually just a fairly quick cut off anyway. They are very good bait for cobia.
I've also trolled with grinners, longtoms and trevally. It's what works on the day and with so many different experts surely we will find out.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I read somewhere, that with Spanish/Spotted Mackeral, that wire trace is the go because of sharp teeth. What's your experience been? Does the risk of a large shark not being able to bite through the wire outweigh the risk of a Mackeral biting through mono, or are the fish at sufficiently different depths that its unlikely ? I'm assuming live bait is being used.

Also on the live bait side, I read somewhere that little mullet worked well and were quite hardy - though not sure how/whereabouts to catch them.

Thanks


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I've had a few bite offs from what I assume are spanish or wahoo. It is quick and clean. Sharks go a little longer. I only ever use 30lb mono trace so am unsure about wire. I prefer the opportunity to hookup and take my chances--use circles or SL12 which seem to find the jaw mostly. Couple of weeks ago spent 1.5 hrs on a largish bronze whaler which was hooked in the jaw so it can be done. Boaties that have looked at my gear see it as too light though with 50-80-100 trace being much more the norm. If I was after Kingfish I would do it differently but they are generally down at Green Isl and Fish Rock which I rarely have the energy to go to.
There are mullet in the creek but I have never tried-would have to keep them overnight or start later in the day-often gets blown out by 1pm. I believe they work well but do not like it too deep.
I don't think I would be worrying about the toothy types too much-better to take your chances with a longtail, yellowtail, cobia or marlin. When it is just too hard to find bait, I use a pack of pilchards, lures or plastic with pilchards doing well on yellowfin mainly. I'm hoping that there will be lots of new ideas during the week so we all need to be adaptable to keep on the pace.

see you there.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Ooopppsssss........went shopping this morning and walked out of Tackleworld with a shiny new TLD 20 and 15-24kg Shimano rod.....what have I done  :shock:  :shock:

On a brighter note the guy in the shop looked at me very strangely when I said I'm going to South West Rocks to chase Marlin, Cobia, Kingies and whatever else happens to be around in a kayak :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

> I'm sure you would have set his mind at ease had you pointed out that it was a home-made wooden kayak of your own design!


Didn't tell him that :lol: :lol: .....told a few people at work and they think we are all loonies and need locking up.

Just to add to the fun, went out to Tackle Warehouse today and got myself sorted out with livey hooks, 100lb leader, wire and a few other bits and pieces. Also took a trip to Mitre 10 and got some plastic pipe for a livie tube ala sbd and gatesy     . Might even have a downrigger and a rudder setup by then too


----------

